# Neck gasket



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Woops!


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7mZv6TdMmQ

That'll help!


----------



## ohioboater (Jun 14, 2016)

Traditional bicycle inner tube patch kit (the kind with the little tube of rubber cement) works wonders for small holes/tears. I had a neck gasket tear on me once in two different places. The bike patches got me through a week long trip and probably would have held for the rest of the season if I hadn't replaced the gasket.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool thanks guys!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I have fixed holes with vulcanizing bike tube patches. The patch held the rest of the season. I've made field repairs on tears with duct tape or gorilla tape. Do be aware that the tape doesn't stretch, so it puts more stress on the area around the tape. If it's really bad, we've taped people in their suits, but I prefer to just use a small amount so you can still don and doff the suit.


I had a wrist gasket tear about a year ago without any warning just before we were going to put in. Gorilla tape to the rescue. I didn't even have to dig in my kit as someone standing there peeled a couple inches off of his paddle where he keeps a little emergency supply, and this gave him a reason to refresh it when he got home.


Good luck!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

On the longer expedition type trips, like the GC, I’ve become a big fan of bringing a couple of neck, wrist, and booties along. The NRS tutorials are a great way to learn how to replace gaskets yourself, it is really not that hard. 

I have seen one neck, and two wrists blow out on winter GC trips, on the two wrists, I was able to just help the guy replace them. I’d had some practice doing one on my own drysuite back at my house, and they turned out almost as good as factory.


If you are at all good at fixing things, just buy the materials and do it yourself, that way, when you get to go on one of those epic trips, you will have the experience to just replace the blown out gasket, and stay dry, warm, and happy the rest of the trip!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Great idea with the bike patches, Will!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

If I understand the OP's question I think it's more that he cut too much off the neck gasket and now it leaks. I actually do this on purpose. I then sew a small piece of velcro on the gasket so I can adjust the tightness. Use seam seal on the back of the threads. It makes it a lot easier to get on and off and I hate the too tight gasket around my neck. I'm not a kayaker so not down in the water all the time, but I don't have any leaks with casual use. Might try it - don't have much to loose at this point


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Oops I didn't see the second post with the picture of the holes. Never mind


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

matt man said:


> Great idea with the bike patches, Will!



My name is actually Mark. The river I live near is the Willamette. Not to worry; this seems to throw many folks off track.


Has anyone tried to install zip seals on a paddling drysuit or dry top? Some divers I know have switched to them. Some suits now come with them standard or as an option. Otherwise you still have to glue one end on your suit, and then just zip on the replacement when needed. Easy, and no waiting for glue to cure. 



A tip I learned to keep your spare seals from ageing is to put them in a ziploc (or other brand) bag and keep them in the freezer. Pull out the bag and toss it in your kit when you go for a multi-day dive trip. Otherwise your spare seal is old. This would be good advice for the zip seals or standard gaskets.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> My name is actually Mark. The river I live near is the Willamette. Not to worry; this seems to throw many folks off track.


I'm thinking you need this as a signature, haha




> A tip I learned to keep your spare seals from ageing is to put them in a ziploc (or other brand) bag and keep them in the freezer. Pull out the bag and toss it in your kit when you go for a multi-day dive trip. Otherwise your spare seal is old. This would be good advice for the zip seals or standard gaskets.


Excellent tip!
I do store my Aquaseal in the freezer.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Tear Aid tape did the trick for us on a March Grand trip, lasted the entire 28 days. It's stretchy to some extent, so perfect for dry suit gaskets. 

https://www.tear-aid.com/
Is handy for patching boats too if the repair isn't too big. I tore both a neck gasket, and a wrist gasket on my 10 year old suit in the first week. Used the tape and it held like a champ. 



I was told years old that a dry suit should be called a comfort suit, so I cut my neck gasket a little on the big side, the one time I swam the pressure of the water compressed the gasket around my neck and wrists, no water entered. 



My 2 ¢, your mileage may vary


----------

